# Axis 4.0 Tubeless?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

I own a 2015 Diverge expert with the stock Axis 4.0 wheelset. A Specialized rep told me directly that this rim can be successfully converted to tubeless. I failed to dig deeper and ask for details (my mistake) So, does anyone know of any successful tubeless setups with the 4.0?


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

I think I found the answer to my own question. It seems that the 2016 version is tubeless ready but Specialized does not make the same claim on the 2015 version. They must have made a change. Guess I'll need a new wheelset if I want to go tubeless


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Russlite said:


> I think I found the answer to my own question. It seems that the 2016 version is tubeless ready but Specialized does not make the same claim on the 2015 version. They must have made a change. Guess I'll need a new wheelset if I want to go tubeless


It's probably worth a shot anyway. Lots of rims can be used tubeless even if they weren't specifically designed for it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Russlite said:


> I think I found the answer to my own question. It seems that the 2016 version is tubeless ready but Specialized does not make the same claim on the 2015 version. They must have made a change. Guess I'll need a new wheelset if I want to go tubeless


If you start with a Notube's rim strip (maybe a roll of tape as backup)... with a tubeless ready tire, there will be a little trial and error involved to get it set up.

tubeless ready rims means less trial and error as well as superior burp resistance


----------

